# 80q 1.8T swap



## 540avant (Apr 7, 2004)

I am buying a 1990 80 quattro and am planning on doing an engine swap. Anybody have any insight on putting a 1.8T in this car?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (540avant)*

Sounds like a cool project for sure. Please keep us posted if you do it.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (540avant)*

My insight is this - have fun welding and don't use factory engine management. Or any turbo that says "KKK" on it


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (540avant)*

it's been done. there was a car on the audi 80 pages, but I can't link to it as I do not have access to it


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (540avant)*

I know I have seen a 90 sedan witrh a 1.8T engine at last years Chicago Treffen. You could ask the guys who run the Treffen if they know the guy. Hell VWVortex is based in a burb outside of Chicago.
The AudiWorld 80/90/CQ guys would know too, but ask gently or you'll get flamed un-mercifully!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_it's been done. there was a car on the audi 80 pages, but I can't link to it as I do not have access to it









http://www.audi80pages.com/Speed.html


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (yumyjagermiester)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/9080/msgs/138217.phtml


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (yumyjagermiester)*

I was looking at the 'surfto.theaudi80pages.com' link







that no worky, thanks Yummy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_I was looking at the 'surfto.theaudi80pages.com' link







that no worky, thanks Yummy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not a problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_http://www.audi80pages.com/Speed.html

Just keep in mind that this car is built in Europe, so he probably had a 4-cyl tranny in there to make things go together more easily.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (540avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540avant* »_I am buying a 1990 80 quattro and am planning on doing an engine swap. Anybody have any insight on putting a 1.8T in this car?









Join Motorgeek.com forums...
To date there has been 4 1.8T conversions known.
White Audi 80 FWD with a 1.8T conversion.
Oliver Sprenger's Blue Audi 80 FWD with a 1.8T conversion.
RPI Equipped coupe with a 1.8T conversion
190Evol1 is doing a AEb 1.8T swap witha 01E box.
I have researched this time and trime again.If you want more info start a Topic in Projects on motorgeek and ill add my input
peace


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
190Evol1 is doing a AEb 1.8T swap witha 01E box.


It's good to know my rare-as-snake-poop- glass sunroof is going to live on in his beast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
It's good to know my rare-as-snake-poop- glass sunroof is going to live on in his beast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where did you get the glass roof from!?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

'91 Cq, only B3/B4 to come with them from factory in NA, maybe the world?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (yumyjagermiester)*

would like one all now....got pics?
Is it a moonroof or a Sunroof?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_would like one all now....got pics?
Is it a moonroof or a Sunroof?

No pics. Steel = moon roof, glass = sunroof.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
No pics. Steel = moon roof, glass = sunroof.

cool
thought glass = moonroof since thats how they described it in all the articles i read.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok, now I'm not sure of anything!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
cool
thought glass = moonroof since thats how they described it in all the articles i read.
thats what I thought too.

back on topic...... I actually saw an 80 fwd with a 1.8t in it today at the Northeast Audi Event














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (MFZERO)*

I hope you guys got poctures
what colour was the Audi?
Blue?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

white. I had no camera but I know Doug (16v) took some while I was talking to the owner


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_white. I had no camera but I know Doug (16v) took some while I was talking to the owner

Oh that is the same one that use to be on Audiworld...the previous owner was scared away from the forum








he then sold the car for another project.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't think it is. the guy who owns it built it himself. he told me it was a huge pain and he would never do it again or suggest that anyone do it. but he is planning to buy a quaife soon to make a bit more drive-able


----------



## SRSVW (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (MFZERO)*

Call 508 660 7974 and ask to talk to ELI. He has this conversion on a FWD Audi 80 and if you drive to Walpole I am sure he will let you drive it and look at it and answer any questions you may have.
Dick Shine


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (SRSVW)*

thats who i'm talking about


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (SRSVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SRSVW* »_ Call 508 660 7974 and ask to talk to ELI. He has this conversion on a FWD Audi 80 and if you drive to Walpole I am sure he will let you drive it and look at it and answer any questions you may have.
Dick Shine

So that would make 2 White Audi 1.8T's


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

this is a pic of the back of said 1.8t'd 80 










_Modified by MFZERO at 8:36 AM 6-29-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_this is a pic of the back of said 1.8t'd 80 










right........


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

Come on man "80" sounds a lot like "A3" if you are drunk


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_this is a pic of the back of said 1.8t'd 80 









WTF? The 80 was definitely in that picture before!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 80q 1.8T swap (yumyjagermiester)*

they added more pics and moved what I posted around


----------

